# coming soon



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

hi all,
I am moving to cyprus in may farmagusta probably paralimini. Hope to have accomodation set up but will be looking for work, will do anything looking to earn arround 100-150 euros a week. Whats the work situation like at the moment? Andy.


----------



## Olga K (Jan 12, 2009)

Do not think its realistic to survive at 100-150 euro a week even having your property ( do not need spending for rent).


andyrogers said:


> hi all,
> I am moving to cyprus in may farmagusta probably paralimini. Hope to have accomodation set up but will be looking for work, will do anything looking to earn arround 100-150 euros a week. Whats the work situation like at the moment? Andy.


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Olga K said:


> Do not think its realistic to survive at 100-150 euro a week even having your property ( do not need spending for rent).


Hi, cheers for the reply i have a years rent and some extra money the earnings are just to keep things topped up untill i find full time work which would be enough to live on.


----------

